# What nailpolish is on your "to buy" list? *lemmings*



## user79 (Dec 21, 2008)

I just spent like an hour "window shopping" on H2T and some other nail blogs and forums, and I have some new lemmings!

Misa Nail Polish-Six Pack Summer  
Misa Nail Polish-The Grass is Greener on My Side 
OPI Nail Polish-Hey! Get in Lime! 
OPI Nail Polish-Nicole Alerts! 
OPI Nail Polish-Mod About You 
OPI Nail Polish-Goin' Ape-ricot!    







*do want*


Oh I also want to try out Nailtek Foundation II

What polishes are you currently lemming?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 21, 2008)

I have so many lemmings, here's a quick list:

OPI
You gotta get this blue
Give me the Moon
She's Golden
Have you Seen My Limo (if I can find it)

China Glaze
For Audrey
Bermuda Breakaway
Agent Lavendar
Sexy Lady
Mom's Chiffon
Shocking Pink
At least three polishes from the summer collection - haven't yet decided

Essie
Mademoiselle


----------



## lovesong (Dec 21, 2008)

OPI Get In Lime 
Essie Mademoiselle
Essie Barbuda Banana
Essie Bike Ride
Essie Sugar Daddy
China Glaze Agent Lavender


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

China Glaze:
-Bermuda Breakaway
-Sex on the beach
-Crystal Chandelier

OPI:
-Lemonade Stand By Your Man


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm lemming more NFU-oh's!!! They're so awesome!
Definetly try out Nailtek II, it works so much better than Nail Envy, in terms of strengthening the nails.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 21, 2008)

I gave my friend a list of 25 to look for while she's in Kingston after Christmas. I'm pretty sure they won't have all of them so I figured a bigger list was better than none.

All China Glaze, because I love them. 
Awaken*, Joy, Code Orange, Secret Peri-Wink-Le, Atelier Tulle*, Japanese Koi*, Unplugged, Blue Island Ice Tea, Mom's Chiffon, Hybrid, FYI*, DV8*, Outta Bounds, Frostbite, Black Diamond****, VIII, X, Blk-Bila-Bong*, Platinum Gold, Platinum Silver, Ruby Pumps*, Orange-Pacific, Purple Panic, Spontaneous, In Vogue*.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

^^u'll looove awaken. i'm wearing it right now


----------



## concertina (Dec 22, 2008)

RBL Stormy or Concrete Jungle
RBL Teal
China Glaze Bermuda Breakaway
Sally Hansen Mini Manicure, Deep Collection


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Damnit Miss C I hate you for this question! I am getting heavy in nail polish and have A LOT I want to buy! So here it goes...

China Glazes
1) Grape Juice
2) and that watermelon something...(It's from their summer days collection)
3) for Audry
P.S.
I'm looking for a gray toned nail polish from ANY nail polish brand. Besides that, there's just a load of other polishes that I'd like to buy!*


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*Damnit Miss C I hate you for this question! I am getting heavy in nail polish and have A LOT I want to buy! So here it goes...

China Glazes
1) Grape Juice
2) and that watermelon something...(It's from their summer days collection)
3) for Audry
P.S.
I'm looking for a gray toned nail polish from ANY nail polish brand. Besides that, there's just a load of other polishes that I'd like to buy!*_

 
I love recycle by China Glaze. but I've heard that a lot of darker skin tones feel it looks like dead fish on them. I'm NC20ish and I love it.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Yeah I've seen recycle and I like it a lot. It seems like the perfect gray.*


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 22, 2008)

Just China Glaze at the moment!

* Awaken - from Romantique collection
* Solar Power
* Japanese Koi
* Frostbite
* For Audrey
* Emerald Sparkle (I need a backup! GORGEOUS color!)
* Blue Island Iced Tea

I am eyeing the summer collection and it looks fab!


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 22, 2008)

OPI Polishes:
-You Don't Know Jacques
-Parlez-Vous OPI?
-Lincoln Park at Midnight
-Lincoln Park After Dark
-Who Are You Wearing?
-Midnight in Moscow

Zoya Polishes:
-Deidra
-Blair
-Rihana
-Yasmeen
-Freja
-Colbie
-Casey
-Evangeline

I want these. I know some is old, but I LOVE darks, vamps, dark purples.. dark reds.. shimmers... omg, just want these and I'd be happy and not buy another polish for a long time.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 22, 2008)

*Seche Vite
*Dry fast top coat ( I just ordered it lol) not here yet though

*Orly*
Bonder (base coat)
*
China Glaze*
Hybrid
Ruby Pumps
Unplugged
TTYL
go go pink

*OPI*
Pink of hearts 2
Tickle my Francey
Royal Rajah Ruby
Kreme de la Kremlin
Strawberry Margarita
Puerto Vallarata Violetta
Cajun Shrimp
Wish I could order everything now lol


----------



## user79 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Mom's Chignon_

 
Do you mean Mom's Chiffon by China Glaze?


Oh yeah I want a few of the summer collection ones too!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Do you mean Mom's Chiffon by China Glaze?


Oh yeah I want a few of the summer collection ones too!!_

 
lol, yes I did! Do you have that one? The swatches look so amazing and I'm sucker for pinks of all kind


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*
I'm looking for a gray toned nail polish from ANY nail polish brand. Besides that, there's just a load of other polishes that I'd like to buy!*_

 
I love gray nail polish, I would recommend OPI's You Don't Know Jacques (dark slate gray) and Sheer Your Toys (pale gray).


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 22, 2008)

I like this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China Glaze
For Audrey

Essie
Nude Beach
Pink Glove Service

OPI
Lincoln Park After Dark (a HG for me, mine is almost out!!)


----------



## makeupadctn (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*Damnit Miss C I hate you for this question! I am getting heavy in nail polish and have A LOT I want to buy! So here it goes...

China Glazes
1) Grape Juice
2) and that watermelon something...(It's from their summer days collection)
3) for Audry
P.S.
I'm looking for a gray toned nail polish from ANY nail polish brand. Besides that, there's just a load of other polishes that I'd like to buy!*_

 
I just ordered Metro chic from sephora by opi, I saw it on MakeupbyTiffany on youtube. Here's the vid YouTube - Neutral Eyes lined with Teal: MAC 
I've been searching for a true gray since FOREVER, hopefully this will be the one! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm lemming those ridiculously expensive Chanel Russia collection LE polishes.  So beautiful, but I won't spend $30 on a nail polish.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm lemming those ridiculously expensive Chanel Russia collection LE polishes.  So beautiful, but I won't spend $30 on a nail polish._

 
100% totally agree.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 22, 2008)

I also want all of the China Glaze Summer Collection


----------



## belle89 (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, boy. I have a VERY long wishlist. I keep a Word document of what I want. 

*ChG*
*Emerald Sparkle*
Retail Therapy
QT (OMG Collection)
TMI (OMG2BKewl Collection)
Passion in the Pacific
I Wanna Lei La
Ruby Pumps 
Tarnished & Varnished
Venti Triple Shot Latte
Shower Together
Unplugged
Hybrid
Rosita
Subtle
Blue Sparrow 
Turned Up Turquoise
Aqua Baby
Shocking Pink
Coral Star
In The Lime Light 
V 
White-Kwik-Silvr
  Spontaneous
  Trousseau
  Sexagon (Holo silver)
  Yell-O-Neil
  Lasso My Heart

*OPI*
Catherine the Grape
Mother Road Rose
Outback Aphrodisiac 
_Shootout at the O.K. Coral_ 
I’m Indi-A Mood For Love
Charmed By A Snake
Elephantastic Pink
Don’t Be Koi With Me
Tropical Punch
Strawberry Fields
Hey! Get In Lime
Nicole Alert
Got A Date To-Knight
Charged Up Cherry
It's Bird, It's A Plane, It's OPI!
That’s Hot! Pink
*Dating a Royal**
Green-Wich Village
Koala-Beary
Cajun Shrimp
Yoga-Ta Get this Blue
La Paz-itively Hot
Hollywood Blonde*
  Crème de Menthe 

  My Private Jet
  Time-Less is More
  Señorita Rose-alita
*Glacier Bay** Blues *
  Bright Lights, Big Color



*Color Club*
Emerald Depths
Berry Dancer
Electric Coral
Lime Light
_Bridal Veil _
Coral Cascade
  What A Drag 
  Sugar Baby
  Orange Revenge
  All in
  Magic Attraction*
  Tru Passion*
  Sex Symbol*

*Orly*
Not So Dusty Rose
Bon Bon
Big Kahuna
Wonderful Wisteria
Café Au Lait
Veriwrinkle
Opal Hope
Cupcake
Petit Four
Moondoggie


*Essie*
Looking for Love
Ballet Slippers
The Cove Copper
Atlantis Pearl
Jumpin’ Junkanoo
Loop Hole
Needs a Vacation
Flirt
Funships
Viva La Vespa *Limited Edition*
Congo Bongo
Flower Girl
  Starry Starry Night *Limited Edition*
Tennis Corset
  Jackie Oh My
  Body Language
  Bonded
  Wild Thiing



If only I could buy them all *le sigh* I then got into makeup so my list hasn't gotten any smaller.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle89* 

 
_Oh, boy. I have a VERY long wishlist. I keep a Word document of what I want. _

 
I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that :high5:


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 23, 2008)

I just ordered 6 of my lemmings from 8ty8beauty. I got OPI Brand New Skates, China Glaze Emerald Sparkle, CG Vintage Crepe, CG Bahamian Escape, CG Blue Paradise and CG Shower Together. Can't wait for them to come!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that :high5:_

 
I have an Excel document! I was too embarrassed to post all the lemmings as there are too many...hahaha.

Glad to find other nail polish addicts on this board


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 23, 2008)

I have just started getting into nail polishes... like I needed another addiction, LOL!

Anyway, I really want these:

OPI:
Suzy says Da!
I'm not really a waitress
It's a doozi, says Suzi
Give me a coral sometime

China Glaze:
Secret Periwinkle
Agent Lavender
Recycle
2Nite

There are tons more, but these are what I can think of now.


----------



## user79 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_lol, yes I did! Do you have that one? The swatches look so amazing and I'm sucker for pinks of all kind_

 
I do. I thought it would be more hot pink than the swatches I saw of it, I thought it had a blue tone to it but it looks more like a strong coral pink on me. I like it though, great for summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wore it in some of my recent videos on Youtube.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that :high5:_

 
I have a Notepad txt file. Keepin it ghetto!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2008)

lol i have excel, too - it's really bad. i have a database of the ones i have, too.


----------



## Leilani78 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a tiny list, but here it is:

OPI - Have You Seen My Limo, Cozu Melted In the Sun
Zoya - Blair, Colbie
Essie - Starry Starry Night (I hate how it's HTF, and when Essie re-released it, it was $10!)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 23, 2008)

OPI Russian to a party, Dating a royal, My auntie drinks chianti, Vampire state building (I want this one really bad, but I don't want to pay that much money), hmm... basically I want every single nail polish from NYC collection, I only have "Live from NY...it's OPI" so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zoya Kalista


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 28, 2008)

All I want right now is Laura Mercier _Caviar Dreams_. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*
P.S.
I'm looking for a gray toned nail polish from ANY nail polish brand. Besides that, there's just a load of other polishes that I'd like to buy!*_

 
OPI _You Don't Know Jacques_ for a dark, taupe-y gray, or OPI _Moon Over Mumbai_ for a light, dove gray

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_*Seche Vite
*Dry fast top coat ( I just ordered it lol) not here yet though

*Orly*
Bonder (base coat)
_

 
My HG combination!


----------



## Trixxy (Dec 30, 2008)

ChG:  Sexagon, Joy, Kaleidoscope Him Out 
OPI:  Malaga Wine
Misa:  Cherry Topping
Essie:  Up's
Essie:  Pama (I'll never get my hands on this but I've heard any of the last three I mentioned could be similar...)


----------



## QueenEmB (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm waiting for this order to show up:


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2008)

i have essie shorty pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's love.


----------



## KellyBean (Dec 30, 2008)

-Orly blue collar
-CG For Audrey
-CG Ruby Pumps
-CG Passion
-CG Sexagon
-Essie Scarlett O'Hara
-Essie Lily Pond


----------



## rmcandlelight (Jan 26, 2009)

*Orly*
bon bon

*NFU OH'S*---all of them...I am a sucker for the packaging

*China Glaze*
OMG
Wagon Trail

*Essie*
ballet slippers

*Zoya---*all 2009 summer collection


----------



## Sunnylee (Jan 28, 2009)

NUBAR: GOLDEN GLOW
NUBAR: BERRY GLITTER TO LIGHT PINK
NUBAR: BURGUNDY GLITTER
NUBAR: DAZZELING

I should really stop there...it could be a long list!


----------



## QueenEmB (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i have essie shorty pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's love._

 
I really didn't like it on. I'm going to go back to it in the summer and give it another whirl otherwise I might swap it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, I have another lemming list since my last order: (it's sorta huge!!)

Misa
Forbidden Lust
The Grass is Greener on My Side
Sugar Daddy 
Candy Girl

ChG
Rose Amongst Thorns
Yee Haw
Secret Perwinkle
Many of the ones coming out this summer

OPI
Oh So Glam
Blue Moon Over Lagoon

CND
Light Diffusion
Disco Ball

Essie
Wacky Wicked
Pound Cake
Lacy not Racy

Anyone has any of these? if so, what are you thoughts?


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 28, 2009)

It's not a lemming anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but I got OPI's Brand New Skates last week


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 28, 2009)

All I know is that I'm gonna be in trouble when OPI Spring 2009 launches

South Beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Done Out In Deco: lilac (crème) 
Clubbing Til Sunrise: tangerine (shimmer) 
Suzi & The Lifeguard: pink (shimmer) 
Conga-Line Coral: orange-rose (shimmer) 
Overexposed In South Beach: purple (shimmer) 
Bronzed To Perfection: brown (shimmer) 
Party In My Cabana: pink (crème) 
Sand In My Suit: nude (frost) 
Paint My Moji-Toes Red: red (crème) 
Miami Beet: violet (crème) 
OPI On Collins Ave. : red orange (crème) 
Feelin’ Hot-Hot-Hot!: flamingo pink (crème)*


----------



## peacelover18 (Jan 28, 2009)

OPI A-Rose at Dawn, Broke by Noon
OPI Dutch Tulips
OPI All Rose Lead to Rome
OPI Japanese Rose Garden
OPI Kinki in Helsinki
OPI Peru-B-Ruby
OPI Dress to Empress
OPI Plugged-In Plum
OPI Dating a Royal
OPI Green-wich Village
China Glaze Rodeo Fanatic
China Glaze Cowgirl Up
China Glaze Branding Iron
China Glaze Calypso Blue
China Glaze Bermuda Breakaway
China Glaze Blue Paradise
China Glaze Blue Island Iced Tea
China Glaze Caribbean Blue
China Glaze Bahamian Escape
China Glaze Emerald Sparkle


Unfortunately, my nail polish addiction takes a backseat to my makeup addiction, so I won't be buying these anytime soon.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jan 28, 2009)

Im looking for a gray toned nail polish for a NC44 skintone, black hair, brown eyes.I have my eye on the one that will be in the MAC Hello Kitty Collection.Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jojo_makeuplvr* 

 
_Im looking for a gray toned nail polish for a NC44 skintone, black hair, brown eyes.I have my eye on the one that will be in the MAC Hello Kitty Collection.Anyone have any suggestions?_

 
I like OPI's Sheer Your Toys. It's a unique light gray and it looks awesome on my nails. I'm lighter than you though (NW30) so you might wanna try it on before buying.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_I really didn't like it on. I'm going to go back to it in the summer and give it another whirl otherwise I might swap it._

 
i only wore it over the summer but i did like it. im super super super pale if that helps


----------



## QueenEmB (Jan 30, 2009)

I killed a lemming today: China Glaze  - Let's do it in 3D.

BEA2LS - I'm super pale too. I think I was just really self-conscious about having a bright yellow polish on at work in the middle of winter. I've gone bak to my dark shades for a few months. I'm filing it next to Agency Lavender and For Audrey which are definitely Spring shades!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jan 30, 2009)

I was at Sally's today picking up some hair stuff and decided to get some nail polish. I got CG Spontaneous and Avalanche. I just looked at the swatches forum and I really like Recycle. Has anyone seen this one at a Sally's? Does Ulta carry this color? Oh and when does the new collection drop?


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_
ChG
*Rose Amongst Thorns*
Yee Haw
*Secret Perwinkle*
Many of the ones coming out this summer


Anyone has any of these? if so, what are you thoughts?_

 

I love love love Rose Among Thorns!!  It is a super pretty color and I get complements on it all the time!  I love all the ChG neons actually!

I also just ordered Secret Peri Wink Le after seeing swatches on All Lacquered Up, it is soo pretty and doesnt look like anything I have really seen before.

I reallly can not wait for the ChG spring stuff...looks so bright and pretty!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 1, 2009)

Sooo much!

Nfu Ohs
China Glaze Romantique collection
China Glaze OMG collection


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 2, 2009)

OPI South Beach collection, flicking through Scratch mag has gotten me excited about nail polish again.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 2, 2009)

Nails Inc Kensington Palace a gorgeous metallic petrol


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 3, 2009)

I just brought (Thanks to this topic!)
*Opi- Getting Aquainted
Opi- Dusk over Cairo
Opi- Nomads dream (I cant spell!)
Opi- Aphrodites pink Nightie
Opi- Hey get in Lime
Opi- Digerdoo your nails
Opi- The grape lakes
Opi- Skinny dip in lake Michigan
Opi- Los cabos coral
Opi- Samoan Sand
Opi- Curry up dont be late
Opi- Lemonade stand by your man


You enablers! LOL! I brought most of it on ebay so its all under $70 right now including shipping...Woohoo! All brand new and sealed.

I am really wishing I could get the whole London collection though, and I love the look of south beach.
*


My favourite opi colour ever has to be....Dress to Empress...So hot!


----------



## concertina (Feb 3, 2009)

I *finally* got my hands on an OPI My Private Jet....I am such a China Glaze girl, but this polish. OMG ya'll. This polish!!






Ignore the cuticles and look at this polish!! I am in LOVE.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I *finally* got my hands on an OPI My Private Jet....I am such a China Glaze girl, but this polish. OMG ya'll. This polish!!






Ignore the cuticles and look at this polish!! I am in LOVE._

 

Thats so pretty! I am bidding on one right now on ebay!


----------



## user79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_All I know is that I'm gonna be in trouble when OPI Spring 2009 launches

South Beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Done Out In Deco: lilac (crème) 
Clubbing Til Sunrise: tangerine (shimmer) 
Suzi & The Lifeguard: pink (shimmer) 
Conga-Line Coral: orange-rose (shimmer) 
Overexposed In South Beach: purple (shimmer) 
Bronzed To Perfection: brown (shimmer) 
Party In My Cabana: pink (crème) 
Sand In My Suit: nude (frost) 
Paint My Moji-Toes Red: red (crème) 
Miami Beet: violet (crème) 
OPI On Collins Ave. : red orange (crème) 
Feelin’ Hot-Hot-Hot!: flamingo pink (crème)*



_

 
FYI this collections is available on transdesign.com already


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_FYI this collections is available on transdesign.com already_

 
I am not really hyped by the colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the sad thing is...I brought some anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May as well give them a try!


----------



## ohshnappp (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jojo_makeuplvr* 

 
_Im looking for a gray toned nail polish for a NC44 skintone, black hair, brown eyes.I have my eye on the one that will be in the MAC Hello Kitty Collection.Anyone have any suggestions?_

 
China Glaze Recycle looks like the gray in the Hello Kitty collection. It's a gray creme.


----------



## jenniferls (Mar 30, 2009)

Zoya Ooh-La-La Summer 09 Collection.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 30, 2009)

I have so many polish lemmings at the moment!  SO much cheaper than MAC and so much fun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My current wishlist includes:

*.:. China Glaze .:.*
The Kicks Collection
-Entourage
-Sky High Top
-Custom Kicks
-Fly
-It's Poppin'
-Laced Up
-Sneaker Head
-Oh How Street It Is

*.:. Essie .:.*
North Fork Collection
-Sag Harbor
-Greenport
-Shelter Island

*.:. OPI .:.*
-Breathe Life (Got it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's gorgeous!)
-Extravagance


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 30, 2009)

China Glaze Custom Kicks, thanks to Audrey!


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chanel Orange Fizz!!


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 1, 2009)

I just got Ruby Pumps and Watermelon Rind in the mail (I'd been lusting after Ruby Pumps, and I wanted a nice green). Next, I need to find a sweet metallic orange.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 1, 2009)

China Glaze For Audrey and Custom Kicks. They're so pretty.


----------



## igswonderworld (Apr 1, 2009)

Since I've left Chicago, I'm lemming every single China Glaze polish that came out in the last 6 months.. Seriously. 

Oh and the Kicks collection looks kick-ass!


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 3, 2009)

Just got 10 Essie nail polishes, so the only one on my to-get list right now is Sally Hansen's Enchanted Blush (mine is dried out). Hopefully it is not discontinued - can't find it anywhere...


----------



## trincess (Apr 3, 2009)

*China Glaze *
For Audrey
Emerald Sparkle
Shower Together
It's Poppin


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just bought OPI tickle my francey and bubble bath! was waiting for ULTA's buy one get one 50% off sale lol! 
But I really want OPI sephora's i'm wired and Rescue Beauty Lounge's starfish patrick....but at $18 a bottle, idk when i will buy it...


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 5, 2009)

I just got it out of my system. All my OPI Lemmings:

Hey Get in Lime (ever since I saw the dupe for Peppermint Patty I had to have it!)

Who Needs a Prince
Cajun Shrimp
Light My Sapphire (I wanted something dark dark dark blue. Darker than Naughty Nautical and I found this one! YUMMY!)
Charmed by a Snake (I need a nice HG bronze colour)

I also found Sheer Your Toys on sale today yayyy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALSO

I really want to try Color Club. I`ve read good things about their products
I think my first one will be Lazer Pink
YOWZAA!!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_
ALSO

I really want to try Color Club. I`ve read good things about their products
I think my first one will be Lazer Pink
YOWZAA!!!
_

 
I love Color Club, my friend uses these mostly at work. She say they last long and have less chemicals.


----------



## nenabuggy (Apr 9, 2009)

1) China Glaze for Audery
2) Essie Ballet slippers, Sugar Daddy, Wicked and Soho Nude


----------



## tracyann91 (Apr 9, 2009)

Precision Nail Polish - Surfin in Malibu - such a pretty ocean blue.  I don't think it's current though - and I'll probably not ever find it.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I have so many polish lemmings at the moment!  SO much cheaper than MAC and so much fun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My current wishlist includes:

*.:. China Glaze .:.*
The Kicks Collection
*-Entourage
-Sky High Top
-Custom Kicks*
*-Fly
-It's Poppin'
-Sneaker Head
-Oh How Street It Is*

*.:. Essie .:.*
North Fork Collection
-Sag Harbor
*-Greenport*
-Shelter Island

*.:. OPI .:.*
*-Breathe Life* (Got it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's gorgeous!)
-Extravagance_

 

I just placed an order to satisfy my lemmings for the bolded polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So now, my list is:

Color Club Magic Attraction
Color Club Revvvolution
Essie Sag Harbor
Essie Shelter Island
OPI Extravagance
Zoya Pippa
Zoya Tulullah


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I just got Ruby Pumps and Watermelon Rind in the mail (I'd been lusting after Ruby Pumps, and I wanted a nice green). Next, I need to find a sweet metallic orange._

 
I really want watermelon rind!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 10, 2009)

All from OPI!! I want:

Passion
Aphrodite's Pink Nightie
I Pink I Love You
Suzi and the Lifeguard

And a few more light colours from the new bridal collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will hop on over to my local discount store on Tuesday perhaps!! *yay for getting everything cheap for being an esthetician!* lol.


----------



## sheisfree (Apr 13, 2009)

I was lemming Essie "Greenport" but I bought it last week, so yay. Also some bright colors from Orly "Teeny Bikini" "Calypso Breeze" & "Rio Nights", which I also bought. Still want a lot of the China Glaze Colors and maybe the rest of the Essie North Folk Collection. 


Greenport:


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_I really want watermelon rind!_

 
It's such a pretty colour, I love it.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheisfree* 

 
_I was lemming Essie "Greenport" but I bought it last week, so yay. Also some bright colors from *Orly "Teeny Bikini" "Calypso Breeze" *& "Rio Nights", which I also bought. Still want a lot of the China Glaze Colors and maybe the rest of the Essie North Folk Collection. 
_

 
Did you find these in stores yet or order online?  I have 2 from that collection coming but I want the other two.  I was hoping to see them in person before I bought.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 14, 2009)

I really want OPI Done out in deco.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Apr 14, 2009)

I need China Glaze in Laced Up & China Glaze in Breakin'. Saw them both on my favorite nail polish blog & fell in love. I must have 50 nail polishes & I only have 2 crazy colors. After those I need a jewel purple, green & blue, a good black & some more neutrals.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2009)

i just ordered china glaze lubu heels because it looks very cool and have wanted it for a week or so... i'm terrible!

i'm also really wanted a couple from the china glaze OMG collection but not sure what the best ones are...


----------



## beezyfree (Apr 18, 2009)

Zoya - Indigo
Zoya - Meadow
Zoya - Casey
Misa - Grass is Greener on My Side
MAC HK - Peppermint
Nubar - Lavander
Nubar - Voila
Nubar - Pyramid Purple
Nubar - Pharaoh Purple
soon i will get them all


----------



## dirtball (Apr 22, 2009)

the china glaze omg set looks awesome. has everyone seen the demo videos of it?

NAILS tv - Nails Magazine

i wonder if you can do that with all the china glaze nail polishes or just the omg kind? anybody know? im sooo curious.


----------



## dirtball (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheisfree* 

 
_I was lemming Essie "Greenport" but I bought it last week, so yay. Also some bright colors from Orly "Teeny Bikini" "Calypso Breeze" & "Rio Nights", which I also bought. Still want a lot of the China Glaze Colors and maybe the rest of the Essie North Folk Collection. 


Greenport:




_

 
this looks like mac peppermint patti WHICH I WANT!! AND IS SOLD OUT!! ahhh

soo cute


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtball* 

 
_the china glaze omg set looks awesome. has everyone seen the demo videos of it?

NAILS tv - Nails Magazine

i wonder if you can do that with all the china glaze nail polishes or just the omg kind? anybody know? im sooo curious._

 
You can do that with any kind of nail polish, not just China Glaze.


And I just ordered China Glaze: Recycle, Cross Iron 360, and Paper Chasing. Sooo excited for them to get here.


----------



## dirtball (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_You can do that with any kind of nail polish, not just China Glaze.


And I just ordered China Glaze: Recycle, Cross Iron 360, and Paper Chasing. Sooo excited for them to get here._

 

no way. thats so exciting! i would try it out right this second, except i just did my nails gold with black leopard print with my brand new konad the other day. (which is also FANTASTIC)

thanks so much for the tip!!


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 24, 2009)

I think it's called water marbling, try searching youtube for some videos. It's pretty neat.


----------



## trincess (Apr 26, 2009)

Just ordered CHG Emerald Sparkle, For Audrey, Yell-O-Neil and Shower Together.

Planning to get:
CHG Orange Marmalade
Innocence
Tinsel
Recycle
Who's Wearing What
Custom Kicks
B-Girlz
Sneaker Head
White On White


----------



## User38 (Apr 26, 2009)

Essie Clambake.. it is an orangey red which is stunning


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 29, 2009)

I want a few of the polishes from the Kicks collection and I really want the three glitter polishes from Rescue Beauty Lounge that came out for the summer...they are so pretty!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 5, 2009)

All of these are by ZOYA

-Beyonnce
-Tangy
-Kotori
-Cassi
-Rihana
-Zara
-Nikki
-the base coat
-Raine
-Tart

After these polishes, I'm done with ALL polishes...


----------



## RockStar (May 6, 2009)

I just got 2 of the new Revlon Scented when Dry polishes and I'm in LOVE
They small so good and the colors are so pretty. I'm getting more!!!


----------



## Skura (May 7, 2009)

I badly need China Glaze Ruby Pumps and Essie Wicked :need_smile_who's_doing_nails:




(My first post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RockStar* 

 
_I just got 2 of the new Revlon Scented when Dry polishes and I'm in LOVE
They small so good and the colors are so pretty. I'm getting more!!!_

 
I want the purple one, but it's sold out in the stores around me. Boo!


----------



## broken_soul (May 20, 2009)

Even though I just got 2 orders in. One from Zoya and one from Transdesign...I still want more...

Essie lyford lilac
ChG Entourage
RBL Grunge
RBL Bruised
RBL Teal
Obsessive Compulsive Swamp Thing
Obsessive Compulsive Blackboard


Oh yeah and I'm waiting on a BB couture nails order too. LOL


----------



## BEA2LS (May 20, 2009)

i really, really want salley hansen's lighting.. it's one of those quick dry with the fat brush. i have a pink one and knew i shoulda gotten the yellow. it's nowhere to be found now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i really want it lol.


----------



## Retro (May 22, 2009)

CG Spontaneous
OPI Tickle My France-y
OPI Miso Happy With This Color
OPI Lincoln Park After Dark
OPI Elephantastic Pink
Essie Flawless


----------



## cathlila (May 25, 2009)

I'm an OPI girl mostly so...

1) Princesses Rule
2) Miami Beet
3)Feeling Hot Hot Hot 
3) Dating a Royal 
4) Shootout at the Ok Coral 
5) Breathe Life

and b/c I love the blues/greens: 
China Glaze: For Audrey
Essie: Greenport


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i really, really want salley hansen's lighting.. it's one of those quick dry with the fat brush. i have a pink one and knew i shoulda gotten the yellow. it's nowhere to be found now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i really want it lol._

 
Try Wegmans. I just saw it few days ago and didn't notice it before, so I believe they just got it in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm talking about the whole collection, not just that color


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm way too embarrassed to post my list, I have 37 colors on it ;x


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_I'm way too embarrassed to post my list, I have 37 colors on it ;x_

 

girl post that damn list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nothing to because ashamed of. I actually have to add more to my list.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 12, 2009)

I _was_ lemming OPIs Creme de Menthe UNTIL I saw that it is about 30 $ on ebay. Stupid HTF items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Loirt (Jun 14, 2009)

*Essie*- Clam Bake
I abseloutely love this color for summer!


----------



## User67 (Jun 14, 2009)

All by China Glaze

Recycle
IV
Secret Peri-Winkle
Second Hand Silk
Agent Lavender


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_girl post that damn list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nothing to because ashamed of. I actually have to add more to my list._

 
Well.. I went thru it and took a few off, but I still have 29 on it.. && I'm sure next time I go to Sally's i'll add to it since I only look there and then purchase online lol...

My list!

Zoya - Yasmeen
Finger Paints - Lilac Lagoon
Finger Paints - Be a Pal-ette
Finger Paints - Berry Shiny 
Piggy Polish - Piglet 
Piggy Polish - Midnight Fireflies
Essie - Greenport
China Glaze - iv
China Glaze - v
China Glaze - vii
China Glaze - Recycle
China Glaze - Fly
China Glaze - Sky High Tops
China Glaze - Custom Kicks
China Glaze - Grape Juice
China Glaze - Moody Blue
China Glaze - Groovy Green
China Glaze - Aqua Baby
China Glaze - Secret Periwinkle
China Glaze - Cords
China Glaze - Let's Groove
China Glaze - Short & Sassy
OPI - Hey! Get In Lime!
OPI - It's a Bird, It's a Plane
OPI - No Room For The Blues
OPI - Dating a Royal
OPI - Shorts Story
OPI - Over The Taupe
OPI - Do You Lilac it?
OPI - A Grape Fit

I know I have A LOT of blues on there, but my sister is gone for 6 weeks this summer & she always wears blues on her toes so like every time I see a blue it makes me think of her and I want it. fail. lol.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpringDancer* 

 
_Just got 10 Essie nail polishes, so the only one on my to-get list right now is Sally Hansen's Enchanted Blush (mine is dried out). Hopefully it is not discontinued - can't find it anywhere..._

 
You can read about how to restore dried polishes here, thanks to Scrangie!


----------



## meika79 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just won MAC Peppermint Patti on an eBay bid. I had it on for maybe 3 days before I walked into my neighbor Walgreen's and spotted Sally Hansen nail lacquer in Honeydew. I think someone was trying to hide it. Oh well!

I also bought a nice Sinful Colors but can't remember the name. Its a beautiful green. 

Also waiting on my China Glaze in:
Japanese Koi
Neon on the Lime
Aqua Baby
Golden Opportunity. 

I don't know why, but I'm especially feeling green, teal, and aqua polishes for the summer.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm getting right back into nail polish, yay! Got my first China Glaze polishes in the mail today, I got Re-Fresh Mint and Purple Panic! I'm putting Re-Fresh Mint on now, it's so cute! I love the opaqueness of the colour. I'm lusting after (all China Glaze):

Flying Dragon
Entourage
DV8
Lemon Fizz
V
Sour Apple
For Audrey
LOL
Strawberry Fields

I'd also really like a tangerine matte orange, can anyone recommend one? And does anyone have a shot of Atlantis on their fingers? I'm obsessed with the idea of Atlantis and am tempted to get it just for the name, but if it's an awesome colour that's even better XD


----------



## heartbeam (Mar 4, 2010)

Oooh nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let's see!

Sephora for OPI - Metro Chic
OPI - Lincoln Park After Dark / At Midnight (still deciding which to get!)
OPI - Barefoot in Barcelona
OPI - Glove You So Much


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have been wanting the new orly foil looking polishes for a while now! luckily i saw them on transdesign yesterday! so have placed my order! woo hoo!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 6, 2010)

Woohoo, I've placed my order and will be getting For Audrey, Sour Apple and Flying Dragon next week. I still want the others though and I'm getting desperate for Lemon Fizz :s


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2010)

^ lemon fizz is a really lovely pale yellow! not toop streaky either! took me 3 coats to get it even


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds perfect! Can't wait til my supplier gets more stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A few weeks away yet!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2010)

I just put an order through VNS for the following:

 [FONT=&quot]- Orly Rage
- Orly Luxe
- Orly Glam Rock
- China Glaze It's My Turn
- China Glaze He's Going in Circles
- China Glaze Spin Me Round
- Color Club Electric Coral
- Color Club Explosive
- Color Club Pucci-licious

 [/FONT]


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 8, 2010)

*OPI:*

Absolutely Alice
Siberian Nights

*Essie:*

Aruba Blue
Midnight Cami
Thigh High

*China Glaze:*

Ruby Pumps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dorothy Who?
C-C-Courage
Meteor Shower
Emerald Sparkle


----------



## macsquared17 (Mar 14, 2010)

*China Glaze (Up & Away)*

Sugar High
Re-fresh Mint
Light as Air
Grape Pop

*Essie*

Van d' Go
Lollipop

*Zoya *

Happi
Adina


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's my updated list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




China Glaze: 
Entourage
Lemon Fizz
V
Strawberry Fields
Fiji Fling
Sky High-Top
Preppy Pink
Blue Hawaiian
Snow Globe

OPI:
Mad As a Hatter

I've got DV8, LOL, Atlantis and Custom Kicks arriving next week


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macsquared17* 

 
_*China Glaze (Up & Away)*

Sugar High
Re-fresh Mint
Light as Air
Grape Pop_

 
I looooooooove Refresh-Mint!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2010)

I will get my n/p from OPI Hong Kong soon. 

I look forward to get MAC Blue India as well and want to buy China Glaze Mom's Chiffon


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 14, 2010)

i really need to get jade is the new black from opi and i am also liking the look ofthe new blue neon by china glaze


----------



## meika79 (Mar 14, 2010)

Let me see *Puts on glasses and opens up excel spreadsheet*

My want list is:
China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy, Rich & Famous, OMG
RBL - Teal and 360
Nubar - Going Green Nail Laquer collection and Peacock Feathers


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meika79* 

 
_Let me see *Puts on glasses and opens up excel spreadsheet*

My want list is:
China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy, Rich & Famous, OMG
RBL - Teal and 360
Nubar - Going Green Nail Laquer collection and Peacock Feathers_

 

I bought RBlL Teal during their half off sale and it's amazing. Def. a must own.



My wL is WAY too long to post. I am lemming alot of older stuff and trying to keep up with all of these awesome collections for the spring.summer. Most of which don't come to me here in Korea. I cannot wait to go home!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay, not a lemming list but I'm super excited because I've just arranged a lay-by system with my China Glaze supplier aka drug dealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He usually charges more for glitter shades but he's giving them all to me at a flat rate of $12 each instead
I'm getting...
Blue Hawaiian
Lemon Fizz
V
OMG
Entourage
Snow Globe
IDK
It's Poppin'
Cosmic
White Out
+ I'm on the wait list for Strawberry Fields and Bahamian Escape. GLEEEEEE!!
Also I've got some OPIs coming, Cajun Shrimp, Don't be Koi With Me, Strawberry Margarita and a bunch to Franken with. EEEEEEE!!


----------



## Almost black. (Mar 18, 2010)

So, here is my modest list*



*

*China Glaze*
Emerald Sparkle

*GOSH
*Rainbow

*Nfu Oh
*#51
#56
#60

*Nubar
*Purple Rain

*OPI
*Jade Is The New Black
Smitten With Mittens
Russian Navy
Siberian Nights


I think that's it!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Mar 19, 2010)

Chanel:
Particuliere

I will not rest until I find it.


----------



## Jessie May (Mar 21, 2010)

When I get paid this week, I'm doing a big China Glaze haul which will look like:

Happy Go Lucky
Heli-Yum
Four Leaf Clover
Re-Fresh Mint
Fly
Breakin'
Entourage
DV8
IDK
FYI
TMI
TTYL
Atlantis
Cowgirl Up
Bermuda Breakaway
Emerald Sparkle
Liquid Leather
Meteor Shower
Let's Groove
Visit Me In Prism
Don't Be A Square
Millennium
Hi-Tek


----------



## cocodivatime (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Chanel:
Particuliere

I will not rest until I find it._

 

Has it sold out already in stores? Gorgeous color!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 1, 2010)

UPDATED!
My evergrowing list...

China Glaze: 
Entourage
Strawberry Fields
Fiji Fling
Sky High-Top
Preppy Pink
Snow Globe
Agent Lavender
Bad Kitty
Electric Lilac
Candie
Dreamsicle
Glacier
Mango Madness
Sunshine

Sinful Colors:
Let's Talk


----------



## tchristi (Apr 6, 2010)

I want chanel jade..I know its sold out so I probably will never get it..but I can dream right....


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 6, 2010)

OPI Strip PokerChina Glaze Sun Worshipper


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a few right now..

Essie Ballet Slippers -  I know this is super old. I used to have it, and gave it to a friend. Fast forward to today, I want it back. I have been getting into neutrals and pale shades lately. Not as an everyday color but a couple of times a month I like them.

OPI - Hollywood Blonde. Ah, another one i used to have. I have no idea what happened to this and I can't find it anywhere. It is soo pretty though!

And I really need to find a good peach shade, which will flatter my cool toned fair skin. I have been looking everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and as another far fetched dream i would like anything from china glaze's OMG collection.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ I have Hollywood Blonde and I've used it only once :/ I guess I gotta give it another try


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ I have Hollywood Blonde and I've used it only once :/ I guess I gotta give it another try_

 
It's not for everyone and I did tend to layer it. I just love those cyrstal sparkles it has.. it is similar to princess rules, another favorite of mine.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_It's not for everyone and I did tend to layer it. I just love those cyrstal sparkles it has.. it is similar to princess rules, another favorite of mine._

 
Princess Rules is one of my faves too I love the sparkles. But I'm a pink fan and Hollywood Blonde is a lil yellow-y


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

*China Glaze* 

- Fifth avenue 
- For Audrey 
- Shower together 
- Fast freeze quick dry 

*OPI* 

- La paz-itively hot matte 
- You don't know jacques matte 
- Princesses Rule 
- Pink Flamenco 
- Tickle My France-Y 
- Decades of shades 
- Over the taupe 
- Party In My Cabana 
- DS Opulence 
- Kreme de la kremlin 
- Parlez-vous opi?


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Princess Rules is one of my faves too I love the sparkles. But I'm a pink fan and Hollywood Blonde is a lil yellow-y_

 

ohh.. i see where you are coming from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm really really fair and am really cool-toned. my skin is kinda pink lol. that's probably why i like it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJustgirlie* 

 
_*China Glaze* 

- Fifth avenue 
- For Audrey 
- Shower together 
- Fast freeze quick dry 

*OPI* 

- La paz-itively hot matte 
- You don't know jacques matte 
- Princesses Rule 
- Pink Flamenco 
- Tickle My France-Y 
- Decades of shades 
- Over the taupe 
- Party In My Cabana 
- DS Opulence 
- Kreme de la kremlin 
- Parlez-vous opi? _

 
great choices! you named some of my favorites!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 9, 2010)

I definitely want the new Chanel 527 Nouvelle Vague!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 9, 2010)

I want Zoya's Sparkle collex but we don't get much Zoya's in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might have to get them from eBay


----------



## kimmy (Apr 9, 2010)

nfu oh no. 51....don't know what stores carry it though.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find OPI's Las Vegas collection in stock at a normal price? Atleast under $10.00 a polish.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_nfu oh no. 51....don't know what stores carry it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
The only place you can get NFU OH is from fabulousstreet.com  They are having a sale right now so you might want to pounce on that. Customer service is great.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 10, 2010)

Chanel Holographic. It came out in 2007 in Europe only. So mad at myself because I was living in Europe at the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay for ebay but boo for crazy prices.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 12, 2010)

OPI Tickle My France-Y.

I've just placed an order with transdesign.com. Unfortunately they do not have this shade.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

SpaRitual Optical Illusion, that green glittery shade that is new this Spring/Summer.  It might look ugly on me, but I'm lemming it.  

Sinful has a more sheer version, I saw comparison pics somewhere.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 2, 2010)

The only one I was dying for was China Glaze "For Audrey" I found it the other day at Sally's so I snatched it up and its A-MAZINGGGGG, GORGEOUS color!!


----------



## kc8 (Jun 2, 2010)

Rescue Beauty Lounge:  360; Bikini Bottom and Recycle

I'm soo into RBL lately.  They really do go on like butter!


----------

